
Discovery Software Engineer - szabotextkernel
http://textkernel.careers/career/discovery-software-engineer/
======
yitchelle
"What we offer:

    
    
        A fast growing, motivated, international team from over 24 nationalities
        Good equipment
        Free lunches, snacks and drinks – whatever you fancy, our kitchen has it all!
        Friday demos with chilled drinks
        Monthly chair massages
        Easy access with public transportation and free onsite parking
        Yearly week long hackathon, meetups, trainings, scientific conferences
        Influence on our products"
    

Is this what really attracts a really good software engineer these days?

